# Can you wear a stock with a hacking jacket (also in new lounge)



## redredruby (30 August 2012)

Some advice please! Can you wear a stock with a hacking jacket (this is for a hound exercise) or do you have to wear a shirt and tie? Am rather new to all this! 

Thanks!


----------



## meesha (30 August 2012)

I think you can wear either shirt and tie or have a coloured stock although I had a cream stock last year and no comment was made (have bought coloured for this year).  There are some very reasonably priced stocks on ebay.

Have fun


----------



## combat_claire (30 August 2012)

Yeah, you can wear either although there are some enthusiasts who say a collar and tie is correct until October 1st after which a coloured stock should be worn. Basically nobody will be jumping up and down if you choose one over the other. 

Be careful when buying stocks off Ebay as the one I bought was beautifully soft, but no good at all for knotting neatly and pinning! I've been advised that Hunting Stock Market is the best place to buy them. Oh and avoid the Hows ones too unless you want to look like someone has tried to strangle you...


----------



## livetoride (31 August 2012)

A coloured stock with white spots is perfectly acceptable with a hacking jacket, but not a white one.


----------



## Dolcé (1 September 2012)

I would second the Hunting Stock Market, she also makes them to order and they are beautiful.  I had a matching tie and stock made for lead rein jockey and leader, really good quality and a really nice lady.


----------



## spotty_pony (4 September 2012)

I always wear a stock with my hacking jacket - I prefer them to a shirt and tie.


----------

